# Generic Betta Tribal Designs



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

These are just doodles, so you can use them for whatever you want, but know that I have the original copies on paper PLUS already posted and copyrighted on my DeviantArt account. 


































Veiltail, PK? Baby HM? and Delta in that order.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Looooooooooooove!


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

they are awesome!!!!!!!!!! I like the first one the most.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Me too ^^


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ooh I love them all! I think I like the last two the best 
Those would be good tattoos  

*Dont worry, I would ask permission first, & pay u... And then show u what my tattoo guy did with ur drawings (I say that last part b/c I'm an artist as well, and I would like to see if I were u!!)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Hee, I'd love if people got them as tattoos =)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Now *that* is tattoo worthy. I love the cleanness of the lines. So simple, but absolutely fantastic. I have a whole notebook cover (my school notes, actually... can you believe I still manage to get straight A's somehow with how little I care?) of tribal-esque scribble, but nowhere on that level:


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow, these are amazing!! They look perfect for tattoos, maybe when I'm old enough. ;-)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

OMgosh I want that koi you doodle Feng!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol, which one? I probably drew hundreds of those over the course of sophomore and junior year. I was horrible student, spent all my classes doodling and listening to my iPod while pretending to be furiously scribbling down _fascinating_ information on the law of cosine and solving derivatives and trigonometric equations. xD 

But yay, success, you knew it was a koi! So many people asked me what the heck they were.

I want a commission from you in the future. I'll paid for it and frame it on my wall.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I find dim people travel in groups. I had half a class of 40 that werent bright at all. It could've been a photograph and they'd still ask -facepalm-

I doodled all the time too. Slept through social, ditched science, doodled through everything else except of course art and video directing.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

You're most likely right. Still amazes me though. I can cut them some slack for not knowing what type of fish they were. But they did not even know they were fish. I don't think I draw that bad...

I hadn't taken any electives since freshmen year really (and that was because they were mandatory to graduate). All straight academic courses with slave drivers for teachers (cool teachers, but horrific workloads and deathly boring lectures most of the time) so you have to be sneaky about not paying attention. But I despise school art classes, or any type of creative class for that matter. I cannot stand being told what to draw or create.

I am serious about buying a commission, by the way. Your art is incredible.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

=D That'd make my day, not many people actually pay me for my stuff xD And you have beautiful photos of your fish

I didn't do secondary, just highschool diploma. I took what the teacher wanted and 'expanded' on it. I never got less than 10/10. Often got bonus marks.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I want the wolf one!!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I definitely will. I want to put beautiful, colourful artwork in my future dorm. As soon as I am out from under my parent's roof because they are that suspicious, paranoid type who make a huge deal out of me interacting with any one other family.

I am not really sure what secondary means... Is that university? I'm still in a high school where they force students to take art, business, and foreign language courses. Foreign language, I don't mind, but the art and business classes are horrible. I go to a enormous good district in a not so great area. We have anywhere from 600 to 700 kids a grade. Our advanced placement and honors classes have fairly rigid standards, but the electives are opened to all students from any year. Teachers have to dumb the cirriculums down and things never get done because so many kids just don't care.

I never get extra points in art. My teachers always gave me average marks. Never did well in art classes.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

just so you know, I hate both of you and your awesome art skills! <3 lol


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

D: Me?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Fenghuang said:


> I definitely will. I want to put beautiful, colourful artwork in my future dorm. As soon as I am out from under my parent's roof because they are that suspicious, paranoid type who make a huge deal out of me interacting with any one other family.
> 
> I am not really sure what secondary means... Is that university? I'm still in a high school where they force students to take art, business, and foreign language courses. Foreign language, I don't mind, but the art and business classes are horrible. I go to a enormous good district in a not so great area. We have anywhere from 600 to 700 kids a grade. Our advanced placement and honors classes have fairly rigid standards, but the electives are opened to all students from any year. Teachers have to dumb the cirriculums down and things never get done because so many kids just don't care.
> 
> I never get extra points in art. My teachers always gave me average marks. Never did well in art classes.


Mmmm, I see. No, our school system in Canada is much more lax. Secondary is college/university. Only the highest students can request stuff like business or advanced courses, and that's only if they are seriously outpacing their classes and have already skipped grades. 

Otherwise school here is really laid back compared to a school like yours. But there are school in the States where they have people preparing for college/university starting in grade 10. I can't really imagine that workload, and do't imagine I would've gotten far. I hate homework, especially about boring stuff. Though depending on where you are alters what classes are available. I know a friend in Seattle, WA who hates her biology class because it actually deals with trips to the Aquarium there and deals with actual sea creature assignments. I would've killed for a class like that, but I'm in the prairie so no field trips cept one to the river to collect scum and algae.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, but our school doesn't really prepare students for college or university. We have AP ("college-level" classes) classes, but my school district is severely poor and hampered by inefficent bureaucracy and organization. If a student needs guidance or advice on planning for the future, they are on their own. That's why all the advanced students in my school stick together and are like a family, despite still being in competition with each other (since we rank).

I would love field trips like that too. But it's nearly impossible for trips to be approved here, even if they are educational. And when they do, they are usually after school or on the weekends and the students and teachers have to raise funds themselves for transportion and everything else.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh syriiven. I want either one of these that I can frame or a poster. How much?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

^^' They're free....since they really are doodles and took no true effort on my part. But I can make copies and mail them. Or I can take proper photos so you can get prints of whatever size you want =) Spose I should sign them xD 

I love that people like them tho =)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

There amazing. I'm in Alberta too, so I'm sure we will meet at some point after I breed or mailing them wouldn't be tons either.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Nope, mailing wouldn't be bad at all =) But I have a spade tail I was working on and I'll upload a pic of that here too. If you want I can attempt other tail-types if you want. Making them custom per fish would be difficult, but yea. And do you like the colors? Cuz I could do it in just one color or black if you want.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Doesn't have to be custom, and I like the blue/green combination.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

=D Me too ! I'll make somemore this weekend and take proper photos and let you decide what you like.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

If I was willing to get a tattoo, I would totally get one of the first picture you posted! I love it.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

*Update: Better Pics, New Designs*

Delta Proper Pic








Spadetail








Doubletail








Double-Veiltail








Imbellis?Or just PK again?








EE PK? >.<








Crowntail


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aaaaaahhhhhhhh those are so awesome! I like them all!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd be happy to do them up for you Matt =) 

I have a few minor mistakes cuz I was freestyling the whole time, but I like em. (My fav's the DTVT) 

But if you want to post these on your wall or frame them, how big do you want them? On the paper right now they're around 2-3 inches >>


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

omg pink fish!!

And I love the EE PK! <3


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

It was a bit hard to tribalize the EE pectoral. Might experiment with bigger models at a later date.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I like the dt or DT vt too. But really, I like them all! I like the black outline on the dt vt.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

the only suggestion I could think of was to maybe cover part of the ventral with the pectoral. I had to really look though to come up with that much though, I think you did well for it!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I was thinking that too. Like I said, bigger base model will give mye roomt o play around =) 

Glad you guys like these ^^


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oooh, pretty colours... The CT is so elegant looking.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

If you need a model, you know where Hu is.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, I was thinking of Hu when I did it but was in the middle of a dungeon on WoW so wasn't sposed to be AFk to go look up a pic xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

XD like I said, I still think you did well!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

*May Our Lost Ones Swim in Peace*


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awe. "under the rainbow bridge"... Right? Really nice but the tail seems long.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Was working on another veiltail version. I know it doesnt flow as nicely as my last one xD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Still looks nice.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Matt =)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I think it looks elegant. ^_^


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I love these tribal bettas! I agree that they would make great tattoos, that's the first thing I thought when I saw them. I've been thinking for awhile that my next tattoo should be a betta fish, but it's so hard to find a good drawing of them. I've been working on my own, so we'll see. But I do love what you are doing. Great job!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks much!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm still astounded that you can just sit down and create things like this.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

it's all reliant on my mood (which normally kicks in in the middle of my shift at work when I can't just sit down and do it, so it ends up on boxes in the backroom of Walmart xD ) .

No, I need to be happy and energized and otherwise distracted so I feel like being 'bad' and drawing instead. It's confusing, but that's how it works xD 

Btw, if you want to let me know exactly which ones you want and how big, I could hand them to CJ or deliver them to him, as I think you guys are closer, and I'm sposed to be getting some more girls from him.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Feng, Sryiiven; may I please use your designs as a tattoo? I've been trying to think of what type if tattoo I'd want and I LOVE all of your pics. May I please have your permission to use these designs SOLELY for the purpose of me getting a tattoo and nothing else?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Already replied to your PM =)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you work at Walmart, Syriiven? Don't mean to be nosy, but is it as bad as other people say?



Kiara1125 said:


> Feng, Sryiiven; may I please use your designs as a tattoo? I've been trying to think of what type if tattoo I'd want and I LOVE all of your pics. May I please have your permission to use these designs SOLELY for the purpose of me getting a tattoo and nothing else?


If you mean the notebook stuff on the first page, go ahead. This is Syriiven's thread though, so if you need anything else, please PM me.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, first, our Walmart hasn't had a fish section in a long, long time (a lot of Canadian Walmarts dont have fishstock any more)- but when we did, they lucked out and had a girl working there who's first concern were the fish. I heard she'd flip out if she went away for a little while and came back to see that no one had done anything for the fish. 

The thing that people have to understand about Walmart is that if it can hire someone qualified for their price, they would, but more often or not they have regular people needing to just pay bills who are thinking only about themselves. 

I personally dont agree with lots of things Walmart does (like selling canned Tuna which I know doesnt come from a sustainable source because the world's bluefin tuna is going to be critically endangered in a year or two because the big ones are gone and now they're accepting juveniles in their catches) but Walmart is about money. 

I'm the back room Supervisor, so I deal with boxes and labels more than anything. If we had a fish department, I'd chew off a limb to run it because I know I'd be good at it. 

But yea, I've seen people's rants on here, which I can understand the concern for the fish...but they almost make me feel bad as a person for my association to Walmart. But because I have a job, I can afford to have my fish. And to have internet, so I can post my art. So two things I bring to this forum that I prlly couldn't at any other job here because I live in a small town that's definitely not hiring. Walmart is as petty as any other large corporation - but it does bring jobs to town.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, okay, thank you. I always heard that Walmart treats their employees horribly.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

It depends on your managers as people. The policies arent terrible, but the managers can be. In my store your best shot is to work hard and make yourself irreplaceable and reliable. That's what I do, and so I get away with actually voicing my opinion every now and again. 

On the other hand, Walmart's not the type of place to just fire your ass as soon as you dont show up for work. We've had people on evening shift who ahvent showed up for half their shifts and still work there -_-; So...yea. Some of their policies are good...some are just dumb.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea all the Walmart we have here no longer stock fish. It makes me happy!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Me too, hearing the stories...and, well, working there, I can definitely see how it would happen too.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I would think that working for any large chain would be the same. Some people do make working for Walmart sound so much worse than anywhere else though.

The Walmart near me did not have any bettas for months. Then, I went back recently and saw a few VTs and CTs. They don't even bother placing the cups somewhere visible in that store. They have these tiny nondescript racks in the alcove over, I guess, the employee sink (the same sink where I've seen them leave out netfuls of dead fish) and that's where they keep the bettas. Alongside the cleaning supplies and the soap. 

Syr, do you typically draw backgrounds?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I can~ it's not something I'm good at yet. I've been using brushes and gradients, not a lot of my own stuff. For background work..have to check out some of my DA stuff. Bigger projects I generally add background though. My 'Demon Hunter Syriiven' pic on my DA page was fully drawn by me though, but its sadly my only digital sample of my own work.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

What are you talking about? That is pretty good (the Demon Hunter painting). I especially like the tree and the water.

Btw, your avatar is awesome. I love Leafeon. I even did a drawing of Leafeon a while back.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, by gradients and brushes? For my digital betta stuff I've been cheating and using gradient filters and custom made brushes in photoshop to make some easy but good looking backgrounds.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't undermine your effort. I am just as capable of taking a bunch of cool brushes and gradients and laying down some random patterns. It sure as heck won't look that good. Digital mediums are great, but they can't replace skill.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I think it's just that I have an eye for detail but especially colors. Color is my forte.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with Fenghuang, know I sure as heck can't do what you do, and I have pretty much the same materials available. You shouldn't down play your talents and abilities.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm not realyl downplaying them, I'm comparing them to where I want to be and know I'm far from hitting my mark, especially if I'm not actually working on getting better, but using shortcuts. 

I really appreciate your guy's support though, its been a long, long time since I've had actual encouragement from people that appreciate my current level of art. 

But the only way to get better is to challenge yourself and keep working at it - something I'm bad at since if I'm never in the mood for art sometimes, no progress gets made.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

apparently, the idea of being a rebel (drawing when you're not supposed to) is your muse. lol


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Pretty much =( But now I have nothing to rebel against but myself, and I know all the tricks to keeping me in line


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol. Believe me, I couldn't even figure out the program. You have some real talent.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

xD I dont know what I'm doing half the time - I just have the basic understanding of layers and opacity, I'm looking up tutorials all the time.


----------

